# What did your poos eat today?



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine had Fromm Salmon Tunalini with a dollop of nonfat yogurt for breakfast.
Supper will be Fromm Salmon Tunalini with a spoonful of cooked fish/veg mix. 
I enjoy feeding my guys. They are always so happy to eat, it's a nice feeling, especially when I have picky hu-kids who aren't nearly as enthusiastic LOL

What did your guys eat today?


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Branches off the hibernating trees in my backyard. I don't care so much about the ones growing through the fence, but I do believe he was munching on the red Japanese Maple I planted for Father's Day last year. He was standing next to it looking guilty. Wrex better hope that's not the case. It would super suck for him to have to start going out on a leash supervised again. Also, I accidentally left my son's bedroom door open and I caught him trying to eat a gum wrapper. I'e been home less than an hour. sigh. (he's only a puppy, he's only a puppy....)

Maybe you meant real food? He had breakfast of TOTW puppy. The kind with buffalo and venison in it. Lunch is coming up soon, unless he's too full of stick. 

HA! Wrex is never too full...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

cmarrie said:


> Branches off the hibernating trees in my backyard. I don't care so much about the ones growing through the fence, but I do believe he was munching on the red Japanese Maple I planted for Father's Day last year. He was standing next to it looking guilty. Wrex better hope that's not the case. It would super suck for him to have to start going out on a leash supervised again. Also, I accidentally left my son's bedroom door open and I caught him trying to eat a gum wrapper. I'e been home less than an hour. sigh. (he's only a puppy, he's only a puppy....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrex isn't alone! Hazel is a grazer also. She will gladly put anything in her mouth and would probably swallow it all if I didn't get to her fast enough. 

We went to the park Saturday and as soon as we stopped moving she'd pick something up to chew on. Leaves, sticks, bottle caps, duck poo, random bit of trash, rocks... I'm lucky that instead of swallowing things she will spit them out, most of the time!

Her most favorite naughty thing is hair. She is obsessed with eating hair. I have to be careful to get all the clumps of hair from brushing her or she will eat them. 

As for real food? She eats 4Health Salmon and Potato right now. I give them all treats of sardines and bites of whatever here and there. 

I don't enjoy cooking for my family, I'm sure as heck not cooking for my dogs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

It had a flavor!! Jack ears sticks and dirt and grass and paper. Just this morning he ate most of a blue crayon. Yum!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Breakfast was meat and vegetables - a mixture of chicken, beef and lamb with extra beef liver, cooked with carrots, peas, beans, cauliflower and a very little sweetcorn for poo spotting purposes! (ie the remains of a bag of frozen mixed veg...) Supper will be half a chicken wing. Incidentals were a tiny piece of my breakfast brioche, and something interesting by the river that I suspect was a patch of rabbit droppings!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly had Honest Kitchen mixed with By Nature 95% Meat ...............she also has 1/4 cup of kibble to graze on all day and probably will get a bite of what I am eating and of course she has a chew hidden somewhere.........................So while I'm really trying to watch her weight it is really hard to deny those begging eyes sometimes.................LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves have had Blue Buffalo large breed chicken and wild rice in their bowl all day, but before I went out I packed up two special treat toys with a piece of salmon skin, a blue buffalo joint stick and a couple of pumpkin flavored small cookies.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Gracie's diet is generally composed of cat food and rabbit poop. Oh, and hair. She loves hair.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I finally found the name of the pumpkin cookies, K9 granola factory pumpkin-blueberry.

cmarrie, I planted a small japanese maple when I first moved to this house. The next spring, Peeves ate it down to a little stub. Maples start to run their sap earlier than many other trees and I guess maybe all kinds of maples have a sweet taste. Amazingly it grew back like a bush that summer. The following spring he did the same thing and again it grew back. That year I was able to prune the tree back to looking like a tree and Peeves has left it alone since then. It is now about five feet tall. There is hope.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> cmarrie, I planted a small japanese maple when I first moved to this house. The next spring, Peeves ate it down to a little stub. Maples start to run their sap earlier than many other trees and I guess maybe all kinds of maples have a sweet taste. Amazingly it grew back like a bush that summer. The following spring he did the same thing and again it grew back. That year I was able to prune the tree back to looking like a tree and Peeves has left it alone since then. It is now about five feet tall. There is hope.


I was uncertain about it's survival through our first winter even before the dog got a taste of it. Mostly because it can get REALLY harsh here in Michigan, but also because I kill everything I bring home to care for. How my son has lasted 10 years is a mystery to me. Wrex already ate down Sonny's mint plant...(which he did a terrible job of planting to begin with...) I guess we will see what grows back _if_ spring gets here. WHEN, I mean WHEN spring gets here!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At least the sun is already going down obviously later and later! It has been a strange winter here, some wildly cold snaps, more rain than anything else though. Winter will end.

BTW my cousin is in graduate school at U Michigan in the MFA writing program. She is finding it colder than she could have imagined it could be. Her only request for Christmas was SmartWool socks.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> At least the sun is already going down obviously later and later! It has been a strange winter here, some wildly cold snaps, more rain than anything else though. Winter will end.
> 
> BTW my cousin is in graduate school at U Michigan in the MFA writing program. She is finding it colder than she could have imagined it could be. Her only request for Christmas was SmartWool socks.


It has been a weird winter, although much less cold & snowy than last year. Your cousin is right to want wool socks. Heated throws are also a good Michigan winter gift, LOL.

Such a small world! I'm about 1.5 hours west down I-94 from Ann Arbor.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The day is still young, but so far Chagall has eaten 1/2 of an 8 oz. ANSWERS*** chicken patty (90% meat, organs and ground bone, 10% whole food ingredients: eggs, vegetables, fish oil, montmorillonite, kombucha, sea salt, and natural trace minerals) and an ounce or two of ANSWERS Raw Goat's milk. Soon he'll share some of my Granny Smith apple, sans the peel. Later when we do our daily training review session he'll have some ZiwiPeak**** air-dried beef dog food, one or two or three pieces earned at a time on a variable reinforcement schedule. (The stuff is like doggy crack to him, he's _crazy_ for it!) Dinner will be the other half of the patty. (I can read Chagall's thoughts, he's silently hoping I'll throw a turkey neck his way sometime this afternoon.) Between now and then he's available to sample anything ya'll may be serving your poodles. I live with a chowhound, _two _if you count my dh! :eating::eating:

* **Answers Raw Pet Food Company: Detailed
****Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak ?Daily Dog? Air-Dried Cuisine - dog food


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ian Dunbar thinks ZiwiPeak is the best dog food in the world. He recommends breaking it up into tiny little bits since it is like doggie crack!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

For breakfast Wesley got 1/4c of Fromm Surf and Turf, and a teaspoon of Evanger's Wild Salmon as a mix-in. 

Later in the day he'll get the same for dinner. And between that, a few treats here and there, if he's a good boy a duck foot to chew on before bed!


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

*Thursday's menu*

Today's poodle menu consists of a delicious breakfast of a half serving of Lamb Ziwipeak inside an IQ Treat Ball to keep the spoo busy while I do human things. The other half serving will be earned closer to lunch time (a spoo has to work for her meals). 

On the dinner menu tonight is a whole sardine served atop a bed of green tripe with a side of freshly thawed goat liver and veal sweetbreads. Dessert will be served outside by streetlight and will consist of an egg in its shell. Bon apetite.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

For anybody interested in Ziwi peak, I have found that the venison variety is much tougher on the digestion than the beef (same reaction with all three of my girls).


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck ate 1/2 of his salmon and sweet potatoe kibble, topped with 1/2 disc of Stella & Chewey dried rabbit but gobbled his supper of 4 chicken necks. He chipped a big block of a branch he found outside and I suspect that was his fiber.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Let's see, my spoo had a raw chicken leg quarter for breakfast, followed by some salmon omega 3 oil, and then a few spoonfuls of organic plain yogurt. For dinner he had some pork ribs, raw again. In between he had a few grain free kibbles for training treats. I am so glad we are past the stage of blue crayons!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Finn's breakfast;

1 cup Orjen Regional Red
2 tsp. anchovy oil
2 heaping tbsp. canned pumpkin
½ Stella chewies beef puck

Finn’s breakfast dessert;
3 small pieces of dehydrated beef liver
3-4 pieces of dehydrated apple

Dinner pretty much looks the same, including dinner dessert. There may be a bully stick or beef trachea thrown in some time during the day.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Today's gustatory delights will be
Breakfast: Fromm Gold plus a dash of water and greek style plain yogurt and a squirt of salmon oil. 
Lunch was Science Diet Oral Care chunks stuffed in a Waggle toy
Supper will be Fromm Salmon Tunalini with a spoonful of home-cooked turkey with organic mixed veggies (corn, peas, carrots, green beans)

They are only slightly spoiled.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Stella and Chewey's Duck Duck Goose patties for breakfast... Ziwi Peak as a snack and on the dinner menu for tonight: DRUM ROLL... 1 more Stella and Chewey's and 2 chicken wings.... It's a poultry day, with a little lamb snack 

pr


----------

